# Different Puppies that I rescued



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Here are some photos of puppies I've rescued,

My dad is native so we go to this Indian reserve a lot, well unfortunatly there are many wild dogs that breed and breed because people don't fix their animals or they escape. It breaks my heart when I see dead dogs on the road, sometimes when we drive out we see puppies that are running around in horrible conditions or the people try to give them away for free ASAP becuse they can't afford to feed them. Starting this year my dad agreed I could take any puppies home so I could help and rehome them to good homes.

There are many stories to go along with the pups but for now here is one.

The all black puppy in the 3rd photo first row (Spirit) was in the worst condition ever, I seen him running near the road with his mother. The owners did not care about feeding him, in fact they told me there was 12 puppies!! but they all died off. This puppy was skin and bones, it was the most horrible feeling trying to pick him up. He was covered in mites with patches of fur missing and on the way home he brought up God knows what and LARGE amounts of worms. His mother was part wolf from what the man told me, she was beautiful.

Thankfully he fully recovered and was adopted to an amazing home, the man who got ''Spirit'' had his pit bull recently pass away from brain problems at 5 years old. Spirit was very well trained and house broken with in the 3 weeks I had him, such a good boy he was. I miss him dearly. I'm tearing up thinking about him right now.

All puppies I rescued are dewormed and usualy given their first shots.

They are also let out to run in my backyard for many hours, lots of love given 24/7.

A LOT of work and no sleep, but in the end it's all worth it.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

It's a very good thing you are doing. Thanks for helping these poor babies.

They are all so cute...glad you could find them new homes.


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

You are an incredible person. Really! Thank the puppy heavens for people like you!

Thanks for sharing photos.


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you,

So far for the last 2 months no signs of any puppies.


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a wonderful thing you are doing indeed. Makes me glad that there are people like you out there trying to help things. All of those pups are too cute. :]


----------

